# stepping mast on Erie canal



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Interested in the cost of unstepping and re-stepping the mast to make the trip down the Erie canal.
Looking for real world experience on the Erie.
Mast will be approximately 55'.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't know if you're unstepping in Buffalo or Oswego. Oswego is $2 a foot plus about $50 labour. On the Hudson end you can do it yourself at Castleton ( I haven't done it there for years but the use of the manual crane should be less than $50). Or you can go down to Catskill where I used to get it done at Riverview Marina, cost of a 55 foot mast about $150.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Don't know if it's closer or cheaper, but I've also heard that Haverstraw Marina has good facilities for stepping/unstepping masts on the Hudson.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn glad I have a deck stepped mast that I can raise and lower myself.


----------



## Danahart (Oct 6, 2006)

*Hudson river mast step*

We just came north through the system in a 40 Vagabond. We highly recommend River view marina in Castleton. Friendly service, free wood for cradle building, full service (diesel, etc)and while not flashy clean showers and just excellent husband and wife owners and staff.... Mast stepping took 2 hours and was scheduled to fit our hectic timeframes at a most reasonable price. Dana Hart


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

I will second Riverview Marina in *Catskill*. Mike the owner is one of the nicest marina operators around. On one of my trips the remnants of hurricane Floyd came through. Mike said we couldn't stay at his dock because Catskill creek would flood but he did put our mast up and showed me a good anchorage on the Hudson. Sure enough, late at night whole sections of docks from other marinas with boats tied to them started coming out of the creek and went down the Hudson.


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

*all in agreement*

Catskill's Riverview Marina does a good job. Haverstraw is approx. 10hrs. south and although has great facilities, the wait can be days before Samalot marine can fit you in.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, Riverview Marina is great. But how much? Trying to get an idea of the cost of this.


----------

